# Nyererei and Christmas Fulu together?



## wheyl (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 75 gal mixed Malawi/Victorian tank with Mbuna, A couple Haps, a couple peacocks, and a 4 vics. The vic's are 1m/1f Sp. 44 and two Nyererei Python Island (both of which I believe to be females, though they get really dark, so I can't tell if they are females or just suppressed males). Anyway, I love the vic's and have put up a 55 gal now in my office at work. I have it cycling with a few Greshakei fry from my growout tank and I have about 12-15 Nyererei Ruti Island being air shipped next week or so. My question is this: I want a little more diversity in the tank and I love the way the Christmas Fulus look. Would it possible to keep these two together? Will there be a problem with hybridization? The other species I am looking at is the Kyoga Flameback. Would these work better? Opinions? :-?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

Post this in the Malawi forum and it might get more attention.


----------



## africancichlidcentral (Oct 12, 2004)

The flameback would be a bad idea and the Christmas Fulu is risky as well. If you want two or more species of Vics in the same tank I recommend some that have very different body structure and coloration such as Golden Ducks and Mutumbi Hunters along with a Hap or Nyererei. A Hippo Point salmon might work in your setup as well.


----------

